# removing jib from roller furling



## rhetteleazer

I have been struggling to remove my jib from my roller furling. (furlex) Is there some trick? or am I just not pulling hard enough? Need advice. Rhett


----------



## sailingfool

It should just a question of tugging. However, as the luff is carrying the weight of the sail, you should not have to tug too hard. 

Itfthe sail doesn't want to come down, make sure the halyard is not wrapped around the top of the extrusion, you should be able to see the Halyard leading directly from the mast exit to the top of the swivel. Check the lead by binoculars from the dock if it is hard to see.

The next risk would be the luff tape has come out of the groove somewhere. Look up the extrusion carefully. I had this happen once and it took the weight of two men to draw the sail down the two feet necessary to clear the jam.


----------

